# Me olvidé las llaves



## rodneyp

I was told that "Me olvidé las llaves" is incorrect, by my Mexican friend.

But in this thread, I see that "Me oldivé el libro" is correct, which is essentially the same thing as my example.

Why is "Me olvidé las llaves" incorrect?  Or is it?  Is this perhaps a regional thing?

Estoy bien confundido.


----------



## nzaballa

"Me olvidé las llaves" is perfectly fine in Argentina. Must be a regional thing that they don't use it in Mexico or certain parts of Mexico.


----------



## andyj1019

I have always been taught that the verb is "olvidarse de", so your example should be:

Me olvidé de las llaves.

Or, to say it a bit more idiomatically:

Se me olvidaron las llaves.

(My Spanish has been most heavily influenced by people from Spain.)


----------



## nzaballa

I'd use "olvidarse de " when there's an action coming after:

Me olvidé de cerrar la puerta
Nos olvidamos de comer el postre

But when talking about objects forgotten, you don't need "de"

Me olvidé las llaves / la maleta / los papeles    <--- sounds fine


----------



## andyj1019

Igual me haya equivocado, voy a estar en España dentro de poco y se lo voy a preguntar!


----------



## Yako

andyj1019 said:


> Igual me haya equivocado, voy a estar en España dentro de poco y se lo voy a preguntar!


 
No necesitas esperar a venir a España para que te resuelvan esta duda, ya te la resuelvo yo por adelantado. ;-D

*"Me olvidé **l@s** llaves/maletas/libros"* está perfecto, es gramaticalmente correctísimo y es lo que oirás decir a cualquiera en España (y hasta donde yo sé en todo el mundo hispanohablante).

Quizás lo de tu amigo se trate de una cosa regional, pero vamos, ya te digo que en español la frase es correcta y es gramaticalmente perfecta. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Sköll

«Como intransitivo pronominal, con sujeto de persona y un complemento introducido por _*de*,_ que expresa lo olvidado (_olvidarse *de*_ algo o alguien): _«Creía que ya me había olvidado *de* aquella mujer»_ (Quintero _Danza_ [Ven. 1991]); _«No se olvide *de* pedirle un aumento a su señor padre»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]); _«Me olvidé *de* que existía el Museo del Prado»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Me olvido *de *dónde están las cosas»_ (Montero _Trenza_ [Cuba 1987]). Aunque ya desde antiguo es frecuente omitir la preposición *de* cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada, especialmente en la lengua oral y coloquial (_Me olvidé que..., Me olvido dónde..._), se recomienda mantenerla en el habla esmerada.» (DPD)

But with the meaning "dejar en un sitio", I think it is used without a preposition: Me olvidé las llaves/los libros.


----------



## lorenzogranada

Well, to my ear, "me olvidé las llaves" sounds like one of those carbon-copy translations from English we hear in movie dubbings, and which have crept into the Spanish language over the years, like the excessive use of the passive tense - "los niños están lavados", for example, instead of "se han lavado los niños".  The verb "olvidar" in Spanish is more narrowly used in the abstract sense of oblivion, as in  "finalmente me olvidé de esa mujer" or "Se olvidó de todo".  But for common situations, as when you're in the street and realize you forgot the keys at home, you would - at least in Spain where I live - not use "olvidar" at all but say something like "¡Coño - he dejado las llaves en casa!".  The negative of "acordarse" is also commonly used here, for example, instead of saying "I forgot to turn out the light in my room", "No me acordé de apagar la luz en mi cuarto".  In other words, if you want to be idiomatic, don't use "olvidar" every time you want to say "forget" because it's not used as commonly in Spanish as in English.


----------



## Sköll

lorenzogranada said:


> ...which have crept into the Spanish language over the years, like the excessive use of the passive tense - "los niños están lavados", for example, instead of "se han lavado los niños".



Are you trying to say: They have been washed? "Se han lavado los niños" means 'they have washed themselves'. "Se ha lavado a los niños" or "han lavado a los niños' means 'they have been washed'.


----------



## Arica-Chile

I would say that you could omit "Me" if you just say:
"Olvidé las llaves!"

but if you are going to use the reflexive, it sounds a lot better to say:
"Me olvidé de las llaves"


----------



## lorenzogranada

In idiomatic Spanish, se han lavado los niños simply means the kids have had a bath or, if it's a mother speaking, I've washed the kids.  Se ha asado el pollo means, in the same way, the chicken is baked, not the chicken has baked itself!  If you want to say  My kids have washed themselves, inferring that they are old enough to do it on their own, you would say  Los niños se han lavado.  There's a subtle difference here which you have to learn by ear, so to speak.


----------



## Sköll

lorenzogranada said:


> In idiomatic Spanish, se han lavado los niños simply means [...] if it's a mother speaking, I've washed the kids.


How interesting.


----------



## Bandama

As the DPD (quoted by Sköll) says, "de" is mandatory in Spanish after "olvidarse". However, its omission is frequent in the spoken language; maybe because it confuses the structures "olvidar algo" with "olvidarse de algo", being the first one more usual in this case. Hardly anyone would notice this while speaking, but I wouldn't write it like this.

"Me olvide las llaves"  (written: )

The omission of "a" or "de" is extremely usual orally. Especially when there's a similar sound right before or after. A good example of this is lorenzogranada's sentence ("se han lavado los niños"). Sköll is right in saying it should be "Se han lavado *a* los niños", but it's true that often the final "o" of "lavado" and the "a" melt in one sound, thus making us believe there is no "a".

In both cases, however, I think *the preposition must be used when writing*.


----------



## Sköll

Bandama said:


> Sköll is right in saying it should be "Se han lavado *a* los niños",


Just a minor correction about what Sköll said D): Se ha lavado a los niños.


----------



## lorenzogranada

Se han lavado a los niños is meaningless to me as it stands, although Su madre ha lavado a los niños makes sense.  The whole point of my "Se han lavado los niños", in vernacular Iberian Spanish at least, is that it simply means "The kids are clean" without attributing the cleaning action to anyone in particular.  

As I said, in current Spanish due to the influence of literal translations from English the passive form is increasingly used, "Los niños están lavados", but this is fairly recent.


----------



## YaniraTfe

Bandama said:


> As the DPD (quoted by Sköll) says, "de" is mandatory in Spanish after "olvidarse". However, its omission is frequent in the spoken language; maybe because it confuses the structures "olvidar algo" with "olvidarse de algo", being the first one more usual in this case. Hardly anyone would notice this while speaking, but I wouldn't write it like this.
> 
> "Me olvide las llaves" (written: )


 
Hola Bandama!

Sólo quería comentarte que *"Me olvidé las llaves"* es correcto por escrito también.

Aquí tienes lo que dice la Rae:

*Olvidar(se):* Como transitivo, con sujeto de persona y un complemento directo que expresa lo olvidado (_olvidar_ [algo o a alguien]) [...] Cuando significa ‘dejar [algo] en un sitio por descuido’, además del complemento directo, puede llevar opcionalmente un pronombre átono concertado con el sujeto: _*«Me olvidé la llave»*_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994]).

Artículo-del-DPD

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Escribo en castellano con toda intención. Me resulta muy extraña toda la discusión y como andando a los tumbos, no sé, quizá sea algo peculiar en mí. En primer lugar el DPD aclara que es como _intransitivo pronominal_ (sic) que se recomienda en el habla esmerada no omitir la preposición _de_. Ya volveré a este punto, pues lo más importante es que el DPD comienza diciendo 





> En el español general culto este verbo admite *distintas construcciones*:
> 
> a) Como *transitivo*, con sujeto de persona y un complemento directo que expresa lo olvidado (*olvidar [algo o a alguien]*): «Matamoros Moreno había olvidado al asistente. ¿Lo había olvidado?» (Fuentes Cristóbal [Méx. 1987]); «No olvide arroparse bien» (Donoso Casa [Chile 1978]); «Andrés olvidó que tenía partido» (Mastretta Vida [Méx. 1990]); ...
> 
> fuente: DPD [Los resaltados y colores son de mi "puño"]


Luego aclara que cuando el olvido procede por descuido se puede agregar un pronombre átono concertado con el sujeto y da el siguiente ejemplo:



> _«ME olvidé la llave»_ (Daulte Noche [Arg. 1994]).



Luego esto da por terminada toda discusión sobre su validez. De hecho cuando leí los _posts_ del hilo las primeras cosas que pensé fueron que "me olvidé DE las llaves" es una hipercorrección, que el inglés no es ni el motor del cambio ni el espejo donde se mira el castellano -todo sucede "desde antiguo" como dice el DPD-, y cómo fue que no saltaron de inmediato al primer plano de la discusión las diferencias evidentes entre "me olvidé las llaves" o "se me olvidaron las llaves" y "me olvidé de las llaves" -cuando es correcto decirlo; que no tiene una versión donde el que olvida va a parar al complemento- .

Puedo decir

Olvidé las llaves (transitivo, como que "yo olvido" y las llaves "allí se quedan")
Me olvidé las llaves (transitivo, con pronombre átono destacando que se ha escabullido de la memoria algo que allí debiera haber quedado; eventualmente como dativo de interés)
Me olvidé de las llaves (transitivo hasta donde lo entiendo, donde el "de" significa que no fueron olvidadas las llaves sino algo referido a ellas como, por ejemplo, pasar a retirarlas; quizá con "de" como una forma coloquial apocopada de "de lo de")
Me olvidé de dónde estaban las cosas (intransitivo, como que "yo olvido" y allí quedo olvidando como buen "olvidadizo")

En definitiva, en usos transitivos (groseramente, el sujeto olvida y las cosas quedan olvidadas) sólo lleva "de" cuando otras situaciones lo requieran:

Fulano olvidó la cita con el dentista.
Mengano olvida que se encuentra de visita.
Zutano se olvida las llaves

y como intransitivo (groseramente, el olvido queda residiendo en el que olvida) lleva en general "de", aunque a veces se la omite

Perengano no se olvidó de la mujer que conoció en Ibiza
Robiñano se olvida (de) dónde pone las cosas.


----------



## nand-o

aleCcowaN said:


> y como intransitivo (groseramente, el olvido queda residiendo en el que olvida) lleva en general "de", aunque a veces se la omite
> 
> Perengano no se olvidó de la mujer que conoció en Ibiza
> Robiñano se olvida (de) dónde pone las cosas.



Gracias por tan clarificadora y prolija explicación. Al hilo de esto último, una reflexión relacionada con la estructura profunda de las oraciones.

Simplemente ¿No es posible que al verbalizar la frase se omita parte de ella debido a la premura en el contexto de olvidar algo?
- Olvidé las llaves
- Me olvidé (de coger) las llaves. Se omite "de coger" 
- ¡Las llaves!. Se omite todo, excepto el objeto.

Es solo una reflexión. Reitero las gracias por la explicación


----------



## Bandama

He estado pensando en la aclaración de Yaniratfe sobre la opinión del DPD y en el exelente mensaje de Aleccowan y sigo sin recordar haber oído la frase "Me he olvidado la llave". Simplemente me suena extraña. Probé primero con un infinitivo, y lo que me viene a la memoria auditiva es lo siguiente: 

Tras una exclamación de desagradable sorpresa al salir del supermercado:

"¡Se me olvidó comprar los tomates!" (lo más habitual)
"¡Me olvidé de comprar los tomates!" (suena algo más torpe aquí)
"¡Olvidé comprar los tomates!" (sin duda menos oral)

Luego, reemplazando, el infinitivo por el sustantivo, me vino al oído:

"¡Se me olvidaron los tomates!" (lo más habitual)
"¡Me olvidé de los tomates!" (suena menos apropiado aquí)
"¡Olvidé los tomates!" (menos oral)

En ningún caso recuerdo haber oído ni "¡Me olvidé comprar los tomates!" ni "¡Me olvidé los tomates!". Me suenan ambas frases extrañísimas.

Finalmente, dándole vueltas, se me ocurrió una frase en la que este uso me podría resultar familiar:

"¡Me olvidé los tomates en el carrito!" 

Sólo en este caso, seguido de un complemento circunstancial de lugar, y como sinónimo de "dejar", la frase se me hace algo más familiar al oído (aunque las otras versiones me siguen pareciendo más naturales). 

Me pregunto si este uso es un contagio de la estructura análoga con "dejar", que sí requiere el pronombre átono ("Me dejé los tomates en el carrito") para indicar que es una acción involuntaria frente a "Dejé los tomates en el carrito", que indicaría una acción voluntaria . Pero es que "olvidar" es siempre algo involuntario (con permiso de Freud), y está distinción, a mi juicio, no tiene sentido.


----------



## mabelroman

Muchas personas corrigen por ejemplo cuando alguien dice: _Anoche me soñé que…_  se corrige siempre con _anoche soñé que…_ creo que la corrección de tu amigo de México puede estar por el mismo orden.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que el hablante es el que adopta el estilo de darle un sentido más transitivo o intransitivo sin que la gramática cruja en absoluto.

Olvidé las llaves (muy mecánico, pareciera que no hay necesidad de informar más que el olvido; me parece muy correcto pero no lo oigo mucho; me suena a "yo olvidar llaves")
Me olvidé las llaves (transitivo con complemento para significar descuido e insinuación de dativo de interés; más habitual ya que nos hacemos responsables del olvido -aunque involuntario- o llamamos la atención sobre las consecuencias negativas sobre nuestra persona)
Me olvidé de las llaves (intransitivo, se centra en la persona que olvida; me sugiere un significado -no el nivel- de lo que informalmente o en registros medio-bajos aquí decimos "se me borró de la cabeza lo de las llaves")

De todos modos, y a fin de ilustrar las variaciones regionales, "me olvidé de las llaves" dicho en forma abrupta me mueve a pensar en "pobrecitas las llaves ... se quedaron solitas", lo que quiere decir que por estos pagos tenemos asociada la construcción con "de" más a las personas y a las necesidades de cuidado.

Creo que en España el estilo es que convivan más las estructuras transitivas e intransitivas cuando hablamos de objetos, y sólo se torna claramente transitiva cuando tiene otro complemento que "tira" el significado desde el verbo, como en:

¡Me olvide de las llaves! ("más bien" intransitivo)
¡Me olvidé las llaves sobre la mesa de noche! (transitivo)

Hay sólo unas pequeñas diferencias de estilo en la frontera entre los dos usos, ya que el uso general es común a todos y bastante estable.

Creo que de todos modos se ha cumplido el objetivo del hilo, aunque como es habitual nos quede un nuevo elemento sobre el que ejercer la prudencia cuando se le enseña nuestra lengua a estudiantes extranjeros.


----------



## rodneyp

Bandama said:


> "¡Se me olvidó comprar los tomates!" (lo más habitual)
> "¡Me olvidé de comprar los tomates!" (suena algo más torpe aquí)
> "¡Olvidé comprar los tomates!" (sin duda menos oral)


 
Perdón, pero no entiendo completamente la frase "menos oral".  ¿Significa que la gente no suele habla así?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Olvidé las llaves.
Se me olvidaron las llaves.
Me olvidé las llaves. *- no me gusta*


----------



## Ynez

mabelroman said:


> Muchas personas corrigen por ejemplo cuando alguien dice: _Anoche me soñé que…_  se corrige siempre con _anoche soñé que…_ creo que la corrección de tu amigo de México puede estar por el mismo orden.



Los que corrigen lo hacen porque ellos no lo dicen así, mabelroman. Yo sí digo "anoche me soñé" (aunque no es normal en España), así que no te corregiría. 


Bandama, en tus ejemplos lo que va detrás de "olvidar" es un infinitivo, y la cosa cambia. Quizás en tu zona no se diga, pero por aquí sí podemos decir:

_¡Vaya, me he olvidado las llaves en casa!_

Creo que es más normal usar "dejar" en general.


EDIT: mabel, viene "soñar" en el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (www.rae.es). El párrafo que nos interesa:



> 3. En la lengua general culta, soñar no se emplea en forma pronominal; no obstante, la forma soñarse se registra con cierta frecuencia en el español coloquial americano y en algunas áreas dialectales del oeste español, también con un complemento introducido por con: «Yo me sueño con los goles que voy a meter» (Gamboa Páginas [Col. 1998]).



Yo soy del oeste español, así que será por eso que "me sueño".


----------



## Bandama

rodneyp said:


> Perdón, pero no entiendo completamente la frase "menos oral".  ¿Significa que la gente no suele habla así?



Sí, me refiero a que, en mi opinión, la gente utiliza menos esta estructura. Al contrario de que parecería más lógico (partiendo de la preferencia por la economía de palabras propia del ingles, por ejemplo), en el español hablado es habitual preferir las estructras más largas, menos sucintas. 

Así, por ejemplo, "olvidar algo" o "recordar algo" son menos habituales en el lenguage oral que sus equivalentes "olvidarse de algo" y "acordarse de algo".


----------



## lorenzogranada

El verbo "olvidar" es menos utilizado que "forget" en inglés porque tiene un sentido más estrecho, abstracto, en el sentido de "oblivion" - "quiero olvidar lo que sufrí..." por ejemplo. Por lo cual "olvidar las llaves" me suena raro, es como si uno se olvidara de la existencia de las llaves y no de haberlas traído. En el español europeo hablado - "oral" como dices - se diria sencillamente "He dejado las llaves en casa", sin utilizar "olvidar". 

Pasa lo mismo con "recordar", se reserva para contextos menos circunstanciales como "No recuerdo nada de lo que pasó aquel día". "Acordarse" es más utilizado para las cosas cotidianas, como "¡Acuérdate de traer las llaves, esta vez!". 

Toda esta confusión nace del modelo inglés que los traductores hispanos suelen querer reproducir, sin mirar los distintos registros en cada idioma.


----------



## Bandama

Una precisión. Creo que en el español de España (lo que tú llamas "español europeo"), "olvidar" sí se utiliza habitualmente con el sentido de " leave" en inglés. Para el caso que nos ocupa, se diría indistintamente:

a) "Se me olvidaron las llaves en casa" 
b) "Se me quedaron las llaves en casa" 
c) "Me dejé las llaves en casa"

Pero no la frase que utilizas: "He dejado las llaves en casa" porque tiene un significado diferente: que las has dejado _voluntariamente_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lorenzogranada said:


> Toda esta confusión nace del modelo inglés que los traductores hispanos suelen querer reproducir, sin mirar los distintos registros en cada idioma.


Me parece que está queriendo aplicar un preconcepto que usted tiene a la lengua real, y da por ciertas, uniformes y de alcance general ciertas formas que usa el 13% de los hablantes de español -aún cuando algunos de ellos le van diciendo que no es así- y aparece con una teoría de "voluntad de seguir un modelo foráneo".

Los centros de doblajes (el de España y los seis de América, excluyentes en público el uno de los otros) sólo tienen la necesidad común de _lipsynch_ o de brevedad en el tiempo de lectura de subtítulos, y no importando el modelo de inglés o castellano -cualquiera dentro del primero será en promedio más breve que cualquiera del segundo- esto favorece las formas concisas dentro del propio idioma.

En algo válido para al menos un tercio de los americanos, siempre olvidamos nosotros y nunca las cosas; así es que entendemos -por convivencia- "se me olvidaron las llaves" pero jamás lo usamos: "nos olvidamos las llaves" o "nos las dejamos en la oficina". Asimismo para al menos otro tercio de los americanos "dejarse las llaves" se entiende pero nunca la usarían. Así los doblajes americanos usan "olvidé las llaves" que favorece la coordinación de movimiento de labios y que, como ya se dijo, es castellano legítimo, estable, de antigua data, local, y por retroalimentación de la televisión en sí, de comprensión generalizada.

Desde luego que las mayores diferencias se dan en registros bajos, medio-bajos, en el habla coloquial y en el argot, y el denominador común de los doblajes suele ser un habla de registro medio-alto y cierto léxico desleído para emular un argot común que no es tal. A esto se suma el hecho de que los doblajes españoles están virtualmente ausentes de la televisión americana -y creo que es cierto también a la inversa- porque esos doblajes dinamitan el índice de audiencia -es mucho mejor negocio incurrir en costos de doblaje en América que aceptar a precio 0 los doblajes españoles, pues estos reducen la audiencia a una fracción-.

Parte de las diferencias en la percepción de la generalidad de cada forma que se discuten aquí provienen de la "legitimación" que aporta el medio televisivo a través del doblaje, factor inevitable al momento de comentar "que se usa por allí". 

Lo que comento en los tres párrafos anteriores se combina en lo que hace al tema de este hilo para justificar por qué no nos ponemos de acuerdo sobre cuál es "la respuesta" (la forma "central" de decirlo, pues el objetivo del hilo expresado en el _post_ N°1 ya ha sido satisfecho: "me olvidé las llaves" no sólo no es en absoluto incorrecto sino que no tiene mucho sentido comentarlo desde un punto de vista regional aunque puede ser más frecuente en ciertas regiones y no otras) y en lo tocante a su comentario, implican que éste no se sustancie en la realidad: no existe ningún "querer reproducir el modelo inglés" ni confusión respecto a los registros del habla. Le sugiero vivamente que lea con detenimiento todo el hilo y atendiendo las razones de los participantes hispanohablantes.

Es de estilo un "creo que" o "en mi opinión" delante de las opiniones personales como la de su cita que abre este mensaje, ya que en castellano, "toda esta confusión nace", por el uso de indicativo significa ser algo verificable en la realidad, o ampliamente compartido, o justificado a continuación con suficiente información y reflexiones.


----------



## qtwrk

andyj1019 said:


> I have always been taught that the verb is "olvidarse de", so your example should be:
> 
> Me olvidé de las llaves.
> 
> Or, to say it a bit more idiomatically:
> 
> Se me olvidaron las llaves.
> 
> (My Spanish has been most heavily influenced by people from Spain.)


 

^^   I think that   Spain Spanish is more....original


----------



## mixipily

Me olvidé las llaves is incorrect. It is like saying the the word twice.   In spanish the verb has person an a number. It means you cant say  "ella olvidé las llaves"  "olvidé" can be used only with the first person singular. 
olvidé is a world that indicates two things:  I and forgot. I forgot the keys.  
Me: interes dative.
In the case of the sentence me olvide las llaves is a Redundancy.
Correct: Olvidé las llaves
            Se me olvidaron las llaves


----------



## mixipily

La oración me olvidé las llaves no es correcto. Olvidé solo se puede usar con la primera persona singular. Significa que estoy diciendo dos veces lo mismo.  En el caso de la oración "Me olvidé las llaves" es una redundancia.


----------



## mixipily

Me olvidé las llaves is incorrect. It is like saying the the word twice. In spanish the verb has person an a number. It means you cant say "ella olvidé las llaves" "olvidé" can be used only with the first person singular. 
olvidé is a world that indicates two things: I and forgot. I forgot the keys. 
Me: interes dative.
In the case of the sentence me olvide las llaves is a Redundancy.
Correct: Olvidé las llaves
Se me olvidaron las llaves 9th July 2009 03:06 PM


----------



## spanishdaniel

rodneyp said:


> I was told that "Me olvidé las llaves" is incorrect, by my Mexican friend.
> 
> But in this thread, I see that "Me oldivé el libro" is correct, which is essentially the same thing as my example.
> 
> Why is "Me olvidé las llaves" incorrect?  Or is it?  Is this perhaps a regional thing?
> 
> Estoy bien confundido.



"Me olvidé las llaves" is perfectly fine, at least in Spain.

But, as long as I know, "Me olvidé *de* las llaves" is wrong. You use this "de" with a pronoun. For example: "Me olvidé de ti", "Me olvidé de todo eso". You use it too with an infinitive: "Me olvidé de cerrar la puerta", "Me olvidé de cómo encender el ordenador".

Hope this helps!

And sorry for my poor english!


----------



## Delors

rodneyp said:


> I was told that "Me olvidé las llaves" is incorrect, by my Mexican friend.
> 
> But in this thread, I see that "Me oldivé el libro" is correct, which is essentially the same thing as my example.
> 
> Why is "Me olvidé las llaves" incorrect? Or is it? Is this perhaps a regional thing?
> 
> Estoy bien confundido.


 

Normalmente se dice: "se me olvidaron las llaves"


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender todas estas construcciones son correctas:

1. _Olvidé las llaves._ 
2. _Me olvidé las llaves._
    Me = dativo de interés (opcional) 
3. _Me olvidé de las llaves._
4. _Se me olvidaron las llaves._

Saludos


----------



## spanishdaniel

Pitt said:


> A mi entender todas estas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> 1. _Olvidé las llaves._
> 2. _Me olvidé las llaves._
> Me = dativo de interés (opcional)
> 3. _Me olvidé de las llaves._
> 4. _Se me olvidaron las llaves._
> 
> Saludos



Hmmm, third one is a sentence you should not use, because it's a more familiar use and maybe even wrong.

When you use "olvidarse DE" you are refering:

a) to an action: _Me olvidé de *hacer los deberes*_

b) to someone or something (using a pronoun): _Me olvidé *de ti*_ , _Me olvidé *de* todo *eso*_ , _Sólo quiero olvidarme *de todo*_

And the most usual way is, of course, "Se me olvidaron las llaves"


----------



## Melichucha

There are definitely differences like Spanishdaniel says in the use of _olvidarse _between Peninsular Spanish and Latin American Spanish.  As I recall in Spain it's perfectly fine to say _Me olvide las llaves.  _And it doesn't just stop there!!


----------

